# BB or Guaiacol for inj. Winstrol



## xman280 (Sep 29, 2017)

i ve personally stopped using any BB a long time ago by making all my stuff at 50mg/ml, cus BB was giving me "sick" feeling. Now first time i m trying to make inj Stanz. Supposedly BB wont work on Stanozol, they recommend Guaiacol ( i m interested in an oil solution). Now i feel like shit from BB but i ve read guaiacol gives a lot more sides than BB..Is that true....? I can easily cap the winny but ijecatble is supposed to be a bit stronger, so curious what u ve experienced.

p.s. when i say i felt like shit from BB is not just from 1 shot a week. I shoot short esters and have to do every day at least 3-4 cc, and next day i am a bit tired, 2nd day, pretty damn tire, 3 day already sick-ish etc....with the BB


----------



## ALLEX (Dec 2, 2017)

The smell of guaiacol is so offensive that you probably will rethink shooting it after you're done. And you do need it to make winny in oil. 

Just take it orally. It will fuck up your liver, joints and lipids nonetheless.


----------



## El Hereje (Dec 3, 2017)

ALLEX said:


> The smell of guaiacol is so offensive that you probably will rethink shooting it after you're done. And you do need it to make winny in oil.
> 
> Just take it orally. It will fuck up your liver, joints and lipids nonetheless.





That oak barrel taste seconds after you pin lol.  Kinda nice actually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALLEX (Dec 3, 2017)

El Hereje said:


> That oak barrel taste seconds after you pin lol.  Kinda nice actually.



Yuck.


----------

